# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit The BEST xp grind in TBC classic (67-70)

## advanta

This title is deliberately provocative, I'd like to be corrected if any one knows a better spot but I'm pretty certain this one is the best all things being equal.

Instructions: 
1. Get the quest "Harbingers of Shadowmoon" (ally) or " Spectrecles" (horde) in Shadowmoon Village or Wildhammer Stronghold.
2. Put on quest item specs.
3. Kill mobs forever. 

The beauty of this quest is that you get to farm mobs in a safe zone with no ganking, neutral mobs that don't aggro each other and only attack after you
do, they have very short leashes, weak melee damage, and drop decent loot. You also have your repairs, vendor, food and drink , gy etc all right there.

----------

